
Ask HN: Where do I find a partner for a side project? - chrisBob
I know where I would look if I wanted to find a serious business partner and start a real business [0], but where do I find people interested in joining night and weekend projects? I have a decent hardware project, and a few iOS apps that I think would do well with some marketing, but I am not interested in that side at all. Moreover I am about to release what I think could be a big hit for the Apple TV, but similarly I don&#x27;t have the knowledge or desire to do much marketing. There are lots of people who are interested in doing the tech side of things like this, but is there anyone who would be interested in the business side? I would happily offer 50% +&#x2F;- of app sales to someone interested in doing some marketing work. Where should I look for such a person? Are there sites like HN, but with more of a business focus where I could look?<p>[0] angel list, founder dating, or local meet ups
======
jeffmould
Why not the same places? I have met countless people through meetups for side
projects. In fact I would rather work with people I meet in all the places you
point out for side projects to begin with. That's a good foundation for
building a working relationship for a serious business. It allows you to get
to know each other without the commitment of a business.

